# Can't Wait For Saturday...new 280rs



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

So I have everything in order to do my PDI at 9am on Saturday. I am bringing the Outback PDI list I have seen floating around on many threads... so nice to have a specific PDI list for my specific manufacturer , thanks for that.

I also asked that they do the walk around with me video taping it, another great tip so thanks a second time.

I think I got a great deal on it, (30 percent off msrp) especially considering that they are sold out until next production run at Lakeshore, and I don't think that 1000 miles of delivery or each way towing is worth a couple bucks less on price. Local dealership has been very very good about all of the details... even threw in a second LCD TV for the garage, and gave me no labor install on my WDH (Reese Dual Cam 1200 lb bars), and the brake controller (P3), and the maxi vents. I get lifetime 10 percent off parts. The only downer is that my dealership consolidated their service department with their parent dealership which is 105 miles away, but said they can handle the small stuff from here.

As a new RV'er (except as a passenger when I was a kid) I have to say that I am not sure which is the greater emotion... excitment about all the great times my family has in its future, or fear that I won't be able to handle towing stress and mechanics. It will all work out as I am positive everyone started somewhere, and some with bigger rigs I am sure.

I plan on doing a few small overnight trips to the KOA or other CG's within 20 miles of me, just to perfect my abilities close to home, and also to figure out what we forgot off the initial list of things to buy. We can also come home quickly to let the dogs out so that they are not a distraction to us for our first couple of trips.

Thanks for having such a great fountain of knowledge, and great positive people here on your forum.

I will post pics (or maybe video) of the event. Wish me luck.. I will need it.

James


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome.......can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

James,

Congrats and have fun on your PDI. Plan on a full day for this as it's time consuming. Take your time and look over everything! Ripped screens, drawers opening correctly, screws missing, un-caulked areas, lights,etc. I even brought my creeper from the garage with and went through the entire underside. Glad I did... found screws missing.

Have fun, pay attention, and enjoy it! You're gonna learn a lot in a hurry!

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!

One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the maiden voyage home.....

Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!
> 
> One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


Usually the dealer will walk through the PDI with you and show you how each of the systems operate. While the dealer usually does a fine job of going through the unit with you, it's always great to the the PDI checklist to verify that you have in fact, gone through everything.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!
> 
> One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


Well, I have only done one PDI to date, and I actually did it on without the dealer following me the whole time. I am also close friends with the salesman who also bought his trailer from the dealer he works for. So as far as getting repairs done. I have no issues with that. I have also gotten my dealer to do after the fact at no cost to me install a slide topper, and install a maxxair vent fan. I am not sure what my friend told the dealer, but I got these things after the sale at no cost. The only issue I had with the trailer from day one is that they gave me a cranking battery, not a deep cycle. I have since replaced with a sealed gel cell battery at my own cost.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

outback loft said:


> Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!
> 
> One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


Well, I have only done one PDI to date, and I actually did it on without the dealer following me the whole time. I am also close friends with the salesman who also bought his trailer from the dealer he works for. So as far as getting repairs done. I have no issues with that. I have also gotten my dealer to do after the fact at no cost to me install a slide topper, and install a maxxair vent fan. I am not sure what my friend told the dealer, but I got these things after the sale at no cost. The only issue I had with the trailer from day one is that they gave me a cranking battery, not a deep cycle. I have since replaced with a sealed gel cell battery at my own cost.
[/quote]

Silly question, but is it labelled deep cycle or do I have to ask? I definately want as much juice as I can get and don't want to replace it too soon.. so it should be a deep cycle stock, correct?


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> James,
> 
> Congrats and have fun on your PDI. Plan on a full day for this as it's time consuming. Take your time and look over everything! Ripped screens, drawers opening correctly, screws missing, un-caulked areas, lights,etc. I even brought my creeper from the garage with and went through the entire underside. Glad I did... found screws missing.
> 
> ...


Great idea!!! Flashlight and creeper... check and check. Maybe just the sight of me taking them out of the truck will be enough to show I am not going too pussy foot through it.

Just from my initial tour, the sales guy already has them fixing a bubble in the floor of the bathroom, the front door catch (plastic pos), a small stain on the garage mattress so its being replaced, and the laundry hamper had a bad hinge. I asked that those things be done before I get there.

Edit : Oh ya, and the tv won't swivel so the dinnette can see it.. told them thats not cool. When I look at pics from other 2009 280RS's, there is an angled insert where the swivel attaches.. its not installed on mine.

James


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!
> 
> One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


Well, I have only done one PDI to date, and I actually did it on without the dealer following me the whole time. I am also close friends with the salesman who also bought his trailer from the dealer he works for. So as far as getting repairs done. I have no issues with that. I have also gotten my dealer to do after the fact at no cost to me install a slide topper, and install a maxxair vent fan. I am not sure what my friend told the dealer, but I got these things after the sale at no cost. The only issue I had with the trailer from day one is that they gave me a cranking battery, not a deep cycle. I have since replaced with a sealed gel cell battery at my own cost.
[/quote]

Whats a "slide topper??"


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Whats a "slide topper??"


A slide topper is like an awning for your slideout. It extends and retracts as your slide does.

Click here for slide topping goodness.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi James,

Best of luck to you and the family. Be sure to post your pic's .

HAPPY CAMPING,


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> Congrats and good luck with your new Outback!!
> 
> One question on the PDI from the more grizzled veterans here....does the dealer usually leave you alone to do the inspection with your checklist, and then once you're satisfied take you through the how-to part of it? Which should I do first?


Well, I have only done one PDI to date, and I actually did it on without the dealer following me the whole time. I am also close friends with the salesman who also bought his trailer from the dealer he works for. So as far as getting repairs done. I have no issues with that. I have also gotten my dealer to do after the fact at no cost to me install a slide topper, and install a maxxair vent fan. I am not sure what my friend told the dealer, but I got these things after the sale at no cost. The only issue I had with the trailer from day one is that they gave me a cranking battery, not a deep cycle. I have since replaced with a sealed gel cell battery at my own cost.
[/quote]

Silly question, but is it labelled deep cycle or do I have to ask? I definately want as much juice as I can get and don't want to replace it too soon.. so it should be a deep cycle stock, correct?
[/quote]

For the most part the batteries are labeled deep cycle, but make sure to look, and tell them that as well.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with the PDI!









Most RV places like to give you group 24 starting/deep cycle batteries. These are cheap, but do the job for towing and a short amount of time for lights, etc. If you really want to dry camp, get 2 larger deep cycle only 12V batts, or 2 6V golf cart batteries. Just negotiate a difference in the price because they will want more for the better batteries, but should credit you for the cheap one they were going to give you.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Good luck with the PDI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I checked with the dealer on the battery and they said they would give me a few bucks for the standard battery against the better ones, but they don't use a cheap battery anyway and I figured I would upgrade later so I left it alone. I had them install maxi air's ( think thats the name) over both vents and I think it adds peace of mind if we want to vent while driving during rain or just leave them open at some point. I was a little overwhelmed with the PDI and all the info on the hitch etc. I found several things that needed to be fixed before I took delivery and they are being done while I wait for my wife to sign paperwork as she was sick on saturday and not in the mood to drive 30 minutes to sign some docs. I hope she gets more excited when it arrives than she is now.

I for one am excited about this whole process, but scared crapless with some of the details like towing and sewer hookups and emptying. So many things for a newbie to learn.

James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> ...
> I for one am excited about this whole process, but scared crapless with some of the details like towing and sewer hookups and emptying. So many things for a newbie to learn.
> 
> James


Don't worry, we'll talk you through everything. Just start by renting and watching(or re-watching) the movie RV. Everything will seem easy compared to that!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> Good luck with the PDI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I checked with the dealer on the battery and they said they would give me a few bucks for the standard battery against the better ones, but they don't use a cheap battery anyway and I figured I would upgrade later so I left it alone. I had them install maxi air's ( think thats the name) over both vents and I think it adds peace of mind if we want to vent while driving during rain or just leave them open at some point. I was a little overwhelmed with the PDI and all the info on the hitch etc. I found several things that needed to be fixed before I took delivery and they are being done while I wait for my wife to sign paperwork as she was sick on saturday and not in the mood to drive 30 minutes to sign some docs. I hope she gets more excited when it arrives than she is now.

I for one am excited about this whole process, but scared crapless with some of the details like towing and sewer hookups and emptying. So many things for a newbie to learn.

James
[/quote]
James, Welcome to the site and congrats on the new OB. I have been towing our 25rs for a year and suffered through the same concerns. My first few trips I did not get much past 50 mph. Didn,t play the radio, always listening and watching. These fears are natural and a good thing in helping to keep us and others safe. You will build confidence over time. As for setup, hookups, dumping etc. Most campers are willing to lend a hand if you ask. Take your time, ask questions and have fun.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Nathan said:


> ...
> I for one am excited about this whole process, but scared crapless with some of the details like towing and sewer hookups and emptying. So many things for a newbie to learn.
> 
> James


Don't worry, we'll talk you through everything. Just start by renting and watching(or re-watching) the movie RV. Everything will seem easy compared to that!








[/quote]








Thats exactly what my father in law said... he is a snowbird from canada and has the largest 5th wheel I have ever seen. He spends his winters in AZ and does not show a lot of empathy.. lol ... scotish. Great guy though.

I posted this in another thread, but here is a bunch of videos that someone posted on youtube that is a recording of their walkthru. Much better than the one I got and goes over some stuff that I didn't get explained to me.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MaMeta...amp;view=videos

James


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new rig and welcome to Outbackers. I know you will love both.


----------

